# Intense virtuosic music



## davidlockeridge

John Psathas is one of the most popular composers in the world at the minute.
One of his most challenging works, Happy Tachyons features not only 
ncreadibly hard music but the skill of performing on two instruments at
once.

I would love you to go to





And watch me perform the Australian premiere of this work


----------



## Lunasong

Impressive, David. Bravo!
Can you describe the difference between playing two mallet instruments, one with each hand, vs playing with both hands on one instrument?


----------



## davidlockeridge

Sure Lunasong. There are two major challenges in this type of playing.

The first, is the fact that the pitch in your left hand is higher than your right, like putting your hands over the top of each other when you are playing a piano. This took me some time to get use to, as your ear take a while to adjust.

The second big challenge is the fact that i am playing the lowest notes on the marimba and the highest notes on the vibraphone at the same time, and both have different spaces between notes. So performing fast paced passages in this work is a dam challenge in the fact that the gap difference between notes are different on both instruments. If you playing marimba with four mallets at least there is a consistency between the gaps between the notes, so this setup make this a challenge especially when performing works like this.

Has this answered your question ?... If you have any more throw them my way


----------



## Lunasong

Thanks.
What do you think is the most important percussion instrument on which to demonstrate proficiency in a percussion audition?
Sample audition repertoire


----------



## davidlockeridge

it changes between positions, i.e if you are auditioning for assistant timpani with occasional percussion you would get hit harder with timpani repertoire. 

You have to be proficient in every instrument and show a skill in all as most works call upon you to perform on all of them, like if you are in a ballet or opera orchestra. Snare is really important and so is glockenspiel and xylophone, these would be the main instruments to focus on. Its rare for orchestras to ask for marimba auditions. One of the things i find a challenge is the fact that i am a soloist and performing audition excepts is to my specialty as i always seem to perform them in a soloist manner instead of being part of the ensemble.


----------



## Mesa

Bravo, some fine playing!

A lecturer at my college used to be married to Evelyn Glennie. Pointless fact but true!


----------



## davidlockeridge

hahahah thats a great fact. I love Evelyn got some great comments from her towards the direction of this work


----------

